# SS 10.08.19 - Scriabin #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Alexander Scriabin (1871 - 1915)*

Symphony No. 1 in E Major, Op. 26

1. Lento
2. Allegro drammatico
3. Lento
4. Vivace
5. Allegro
6. Andante

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I am going to be away from a computer tomorrow so I am going to post this one a little early.

Up this weekend is Russian composer Alexander Scriabin's First Symphony. It's been some time since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. Hope everyone can join in.
I will be listening to this one on disc:




Riccardo Muti/Philadelphia Orchestra/The Westminster Choir
Soloists: Michael Myers, Stefania Toczyska


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the set I have: Ashkenazy and Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Given that I played Muti's still benchmark EMI recording of this wonderful though underrated score with the Philadelphia Orchestra, chorus and vocal soloists, not long ago, I'll give this one a spin (for a change).


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Had this one years. A decent symphony. I'll just finish listening to my Bruckner first then pop this on. 
It's not had an outing for at least 2 years.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A wonderful symphony. I had what is probably an extremely rare opportunity to hear this symphony live in London in 2014 with the LSO and Gergiev, along with the Poem of Ecstasy, which is admittedly the main reason why I went there, but the first symphony was a great bonus.

It drags a little in the middle parts, but the outer movements are great (1, 5 & 6).

Leif Segerstam has a nice recording of this symphony as well. He makes the final chorus even more spectacular. I believe he adds some cymbal crashes that I haven't heard on other recordings.

https://bis.se/conductors/segerstam-leif/scriabin-symphony-no1


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will spin this excellent Muti recording tomorrow .

Westminster Choir, Joseph Flummerfeldt [6], Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Michael Myers (vocals), Michael Myers [6] (tenor), Stefania Toczyska [6] (mezzo-soprano), Stefania Toczyska (mezzo-soprano)
Recorded: 1985-02-04
Recording Venue: 2 & 4 February 1985/Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, City of Philadelphia


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't listened to Scriabin's works much at all. First time for this symphony.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> I will spin this excellent Muti recording tomorrow .


Bought this at a library sale last spring. Will give it another listen.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

This piece is incredibly trashy, finishing with a particularly vacuous poem in the finale. Syrupy and over-scored too, devoid of taste.

I love it! I love No.2 even more! 

Muti for me too...... I do like Inbal as well, though.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Muti for me, too. I've not played the First that much but have had Muti's set far longer than I can remember.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall be giving this version a try


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

CnC Bartok said:


> This piece is incredibly trashy, finishing with a particularly vacuous poem in the finale. Syrupy and over-scored too, devoid of taste.


I have no idea why you would say that. If this is trashy then so is a lot of late romantic music.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to the set I have: Ashkenazy and Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin.


I'll be doing the same!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably more illustrious versions around but this performance conveys Scriabin's lofty ambitions well enough, I think.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to the set I have: Ashkenazy and Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin.


Same recording for me


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a couple of versions of this in my collection. I picked this one.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've just started to listen to the Kitajenko recording on RCA Red Seal (on Spotify). All I can say at the moment is what a beautiful opening this symphony has.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to the set I have: Ashkenazy and Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin.


Same here. I know and enjoy this symphony plenty, even if it isn't anything particularly special -- I think it might be my favorite of the traditionally-numbered Scriabin symphonies. As CnC pointed out, it is pretty garish and devoid of taste, but then again, so am I.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I did enjoy it. It sounds like a work by a composer who would go somewhere. It is not merely a good attempt.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I had been avoiding listening to this symphony because I was convinced I’d dislike it as a typical example of late Romantic self-indulgence. But at last I threw on Riccardo Muti’s performance with the Philadelphia Orchestra (from a set with all of Scriabin‘s symphonies).

Surprise! The symphony was rather enjoyable without the excesses I feared. Well, it has six movements and the finale includes soloists and chorus – but at least there are no cannon, fake entrances into Heaven, and such things.

The most immediately enjoyable movements are the opening Lento and the 4th-movement Scherzo (not so marked). Even the finale has a certain happiness that can put a smile on your face –though it was initially pronounced “unperformable” and had to wait a bit to be heard.

Otherwise, some of the more “agitated” sections were less to my taste and overall the symphony seemed a bit longer than its merits might justify. But tastes vary!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ See, now that's a more reasonable response. 
I don't know why some people claim to like this work while at the same time have to call it trash, devoid of taste, etc. 
It's not and I think Scriabin himself was quite serious about this work.
I recognize the weaker aspects of this symphony and wouldn't compare with the greatest symphonies of the romantic era, but it's far from being trash. The opening movement is gorgeous and I think the final movement is fantastic as well. I also enjoy some of the other movements. I'm glad to have heard it live.
I prefer the first to the second symphony, although the second does have that stunning third movement (andante).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^. Merely commenting, with a sense of taking the mick, on what I understand to be the rather daft perception of this as a piece of hyper-romantic treacle.

^ It's called humour, apologies if it doesn't suit your own. I thought most people here "got" straightforward irony....


----------

